# Uber is working with Toyota to create a vehicle and system that is built for ride-sharing



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

*''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST










Toyota e-Palette concept shuttle
Toyota

Toyota is developing an all-electric, driverless shuttle that will be used specifically for commercial services in partnership with major players like Amazon, Didi, PizzaHut - and Uber.

Working with one of the world's largest car manufacturers on a commercial autonomous service is a significant opportunity for each of these companies, but it could also represent a new kind of self-driving relationship for the ride-hail company.

Aside from Toyota, which invested in Uber in May 2016, Uber is also working with Volvo and Daimler on driverless cars. Those relationships represent opposite sides of a spectrum of possible business models. Uber's work with Toyota may fall somewhere in between.

As it exists today, Uber's relationship with Volvo entails agreeing to buy 24,000 cars which will be outfitted with the ride-hail company's proprietary self-driving technology and software. With Daimler, the agreement is simply that the German automaker will leverage Uber's ride-hail network.

Toyota's relationship with Uber is somewhere in the middle. As with Volvo, Uber will integrate its own end-to-end self-driving tech into these shuttles. But like their deal with Daimler, Uber acts as an open platform for a manufacturer's vehicles, though it's still unclear which company will ultimately own the cars.

Uber said it decided to incorporate its own self-driving technology instead of using Toyota's because that allowed them a better sense of how quickly it could deploy its software, according to Jeff Miller, its head of business development. That stands in contrast to how Uber worked with Daimler, a partnership that relied on the carmaker's self-driving tech.

Unlike both deals, Uber expects to have a certain degree of control over the in-car experience with Toyota's shuttle, according to Miller.

"Creating a custom cockpit that is designed around our rider experience is unique," he told *Recode*. "There's not a single [self-driving car] in the world today that's purpose built with ride-share in mind."

It's unusual for a car company to relinquish control over its in-car experience. Many have feared becoming metal benders for tech companies hungry to control customer engagement. But that's not how Miller thinks of Toyota.

"Uber certainly does not see [Toyota] as a metal bender," he said. "There's a lot of exploration to be done about what the business model that undergirds this platform will be."

Some questions left to be sorted - aside from which entity will own the vehicles - include who will own the charging infrastructure, fleet operations and maintenance, and which entity will provide which technologies.

"Uber has an open mind," he said. "As does Toyota. I would hate to get specific now and limit the areas of exploration."

But as Toyota works with more ride-hail competitors (and Uber's competitors consolidate, such as Didi's recent acquisition of Brazilian rival 99), differentiating the vehicles operating on the network is increasingly important.

Uber's big advantage, Miller contends, is that the company is designing the self-driving technology that is going into the cars, and it's specifically designed around ride-sharing.

"Having bespoke autonomy systems for ride-sharing is a huge advantage to us," he said. "The use cases that we're developing around and testing every day are in the ride-sharing context, which is different than an automaker."

https://www.recode.net/2018/1/8/16864916/uber-partnership-toyota-ces-volvo-daimler


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

e-Palette. I like that they don't beat around the bush with the name. The name is suggestive of how one ships inanimate objects. Are the robots going to even bother with coffins or just stack us like cord wood?


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

If that thing gets t-boned, its gonna pop like a light bulb.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol classic Uber


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

The lazy Uber Eats customers would actually have to go outside to meet the delivery vehicles.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

just_me said:


> The lazy Uber Eats customers would actually have to go outside to meet the delivery vehicles.


That and the incompetent restaurant help would have to pay attention and walk outside as well on a tight schedule. Clearly this is a fail. It was stupid freaking drones last year, now SD electric cars making food deliveries? Anything to keep that sweet overseas venture capital money coming in I guess.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> That and the incompetent restaurant help would have to pay attention and walk outside as well on a tight schedule. Clearly this is a fail. It was stupid freaking drones last year, now SD electric cars making food deliveries? Anything to keep that sweet overseas venture capital money coming in I guess.


 They are running out of suckers.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

LOL are those people actually standing? No seat belts or air bags? Looks like a rolling death trap. The people are squeezed in there like sardines. Looks very uncomfortable to have to stand up for the whole trip, not to mention dangerous with no safety or comfort features. You'd be more comfortable, and a lot safer on a regular city bus. But I guess that's what they gotta do to make their dumb model business work from a financial standpoint.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It’s just buzz and publicity. They ordered 10k Mercedes in 2015, ordered Volvo in 2017 and now a partnership with Toyota. Next it will be bmw.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd gladly sacrifice my Uber "earnings" to sit on the side of the road and watch this roll by...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They don't get it. This things with items from amazon and other retailers will becomes the new target of criminals.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Eureka...!

You've just stumbled...

Upon the answer...8>O

COMBINE Amazon and Uber...

A vehicle that delivers...

BOTH people and packages...

Vehicle shows up...

Delivery door opens...

You get ur package....

Then jump in and...

Off to your evening dinner...8>)

Rakos


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

The news is traveling:
"Introducing the first Pizza Hut fully autonomous delivery concept vehicle. Excited for our future with @*Toyota* #*CES2018*











*3,856* Retweets
*13,348* Likes
9:58 AM - 8 Jan 2018"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950426602722283520
Notice how some of the people replying want drones to transport their wings to them. (Translation: 'We're too lazy to go outside and meet the pizza van.')


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

But flying planes are coming by 2019 they said... why are they still building buses?


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> But flying planes are coming by 2019 they said... why are they still building buses?


I'm pretty sure that flying planes have been a reality for quite some time. 

They're still building busses because Uber's plan to dominate public transportation has failed.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

RedANT said:


> I'm pretty sure that flying planes have been a reality for quite some time.
> 
> They're still building busses because Uber's plan to dominate public transportation has failed.


Flying car planes*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's a bus. My congrats to Toyota for developing a 100 year old invention!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol these comments are nothing short of amazingly great


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a bus. My congrats to Toyota for developing a 100 year old invention!


Nothing beats when Lyft tried "inventing" the HOV lane.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

just_me said:


> *''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
> By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Uber will partner with Amazon and paxes will deliver packages while they are enroute.

Pax will receive a discount from Amazon on their next order.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

After a ride or two pax will become bored with the novelty and then choose driver cars cuz of superior speed and maneuvering ability.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> After a ride or two pax will become bored with the novelty and then choose driver cars cuz of superior speed and maneuvering ability.


you mean "actual" speed and "actual" maneuvering ability


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

If Uber is using $50,000 Volvo XC90s to Uberx the ASU kids between Mill and OTS for $0.95 a mile, I wonder what they'll charge in the Toyota Shuttle. $0.40 a mile? I wonder what's next. A fleet of Maybachs for SELECT, followed by a fleet of self driving RR Phantoms for Black?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

just_me said:


> *''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
> By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


"Some questions left to be sorted - aside from which entity will own the vehicles - include who will own the charging infrastructure, fleet operations and maintenance, and which entity will provide which technologies."

So the big problem is who will pay for all the stuff WE currently pay for?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

It’s one thing to have drivers be IC’s and have them drive base rates and lose money, but why would uber want to put themselves in that position?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Black Mirror ends up being a window to our future!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

getawaycar said:


> LOL are those people actually standing? No seat belts or air bags? Looks like a rolling death trap. The people are squeezed in there like sardines. Looks very uncomfortable to have to stand up for the whole trip, not to mention dangerous with no safety or comfort features. You'd be more comfortable, and a lot safer on a regular city bus. But I guess that's what they gotta do to make their dumb model business work from a financial standpoint.


Think of the fun you could have in 10 years time squashed up against a 60 yr old Pamela Anderson! Till she pulls her mace out!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

just_me said:


> The lazy Uber Eats customers would actually have to go outside to meet the delivery vehicles.


God forbid!!! 


unPat said:


> It's just buzz and publicity. They ordered 10k Mercedes in 2015, ordered Volvo in 2017 and now a partnership with Toyota. Next it will be bmw.


And after that, it will be spaceships from the aliens on mars. 


uberdriverfornow said:


> lol these comments are nothing short of amazingly great


Your welcome 


Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Some questions left to be sorted - aside from which entity will own the vehicles - include who will own the charging infrastructure, fleet operations and maintenance, and which entity will provide which technologies."
> 
> So the big problem is who will pay for all the stuff WE currently pay for?


Bang on the money! Uber is NOT a company that actually wants to own and maintain the current means of production. So who will own these fabled driverless vehicles? And rest assured, whoever owns this fleet isn't going to put up with operating at a loss like we sometimes do.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

just_me said:


> The lazy Uber Eats customers would actually have to go outside to meet the delivery vehicles.


Not necessarily- some of these shuttle vehicles will have an attendANT on board, a person earning minimum wage. Just like being an Uber driver!


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Check out the wheel wells on that thing. Last week I ran over a piece of road debris that fell out of a truck and hit the wheel well so hard I had to pull over to see if anything was damaged. On that "palette", the debris would have wedged into the small space and ripped the entire corner of the vehicle off. 

Gotta love the concept vehicles designed to operate in perfect universes populated by lobotomized Eloi.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

RedANT said:


> I'd gladly sacrifice my Uber "earnings" to sit on the side of the road and watch this roll by...


Why does my Uber app say this driver has a 1 star rating ?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Can't wait to take a piss inside these vehicles. May as well be the first.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> LOL are those people actually standing? No seat belts or air bags? Looks like a rolling death trap. The people are squeezed in there like sardines. Looks very uncomfortable to have to stand up for the whole trip, not to mention dangerous with no safety or comfort features. You'd be more comfortable, and a lot safer on a regular city bus. But I guess that's what they gotta do to make their dumb model business work from a financial standpoint.


Ayy for these low low rates a death trap where you stand smelling other peoples farts is exactly what pool pax deserve.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Ayy for these low low rates a death trap where you stand smelling other peoples farts is exactly what pool pax deserve.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RedANT said:


> I'm pretty sure that flying planes have been a reality for quite some time.
> 
> They're still building busses because Uber's plan to dominate public transportation has failed.


Noooooo! Failure is NOT an option!! 

I take it that the 1%ers will still opt for the luxury have having an actual human drive them around. Won't the be too good to be herded around and having to interact with the common folk?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Luber4.9 said:


>


Blazing Saddles...8>)

Classic tale of the old west...

With a bit of embellishment...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

It looks like a giant toaster on wheels.
It just needs a couple giant slices of bread sticking 1/2 way out of the top of it. Just think, then it could run around chasing the Oscar Meyer Weiner Mobile.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

RedANT said:


> I'd gladly sacrifice my Uber "earnings" to sit on the side of the road and watch this roll by...


LMAO


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> They don't get it. This things with items from amazon and other retailers will becomes the new target of criminals.


Driverless delivery is to this century what trains were to the 19th.



Uber's Guber said:


> Not necessarily- some of these shuttle vehicles will have an attendANT on board, a person earning minimum wage. Just like being an Uber driver!


Uber drivers are contractors and only make sub minimum wage. You know that.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> Check out the wheel wells on that thing...


Also, the absence of crumple zones. They all must be very confident that Hal 9000 is going to be a flawless driver.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Just remember every time you drove for Uber you helped program the new autonomous vehicles that will replace you. After all that is the one of the main sources that they use to gather information used to teach these things how to drive.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

just_me said:


> *''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
> By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


I trust Toyota as much as I trust Uber. Knock yourselves out. The age of the nerd is over. Everyone's coming for you silicon ******bags.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

where do you plug in the OX cord?


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

just_me said:


> The lazy Uber Eats customers would actually have to go outside to meet the delivery vehicles.


Wrong!

A drone flies out the roof and drops it on the porch spilling coke all over your fries. Coca-Cola fries will only be available through Uber eats from Mac Donald's at no extra charge except minus the Coke you ordered.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

So now that the Japanese own a piece of Uber, they start getting Toyota partnerships?

The Japanese have always been obsessed with automated stuff and robotics, too bad no one is close to making it work.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber will corner the Mass Transit No Profit Industry. This Turkey will belly up within Two Years.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Uber ping of the future-
Pax taps his app and sets point B as destination.
Driverless car, that has been working for hours pulls up, pax gets in. Vehicle will know in advance where pax wants to go, but if it needs fuel, or air in tire (or any other low maintaince type quick stop) how will these type of vehicles handle this concern?
Does pax get a message on phone- "Ride cancelled due to vehicle failure..."?
It's not like someone can get out of car and fill tank, tires, or charge EV battery....


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Had to cancel on a Lyft passenger last night named 'Payroll' that wanted to be picked up at the Tweety Diamond Inn in a bad part of town. I wonder if Toyota's new e-pallette will pick him up or cancel the ride.

Mass transit is heavily subsidized. How long are investors going to let Silicon Valley burn capital?


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

THAT'S A GD BUS!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> After a ride or two pax will become bored with the novelty and then choose driver cars cuz of superior speed and maneuvering ability.


Do you think that option will remain?
At some point that will prolly no longer be an option once it gets too expensive to drive ones own car because of the high cost of insurance for human operated. Or city/state/federal governments may outright tax the human operated vehicles out of existence in favor of the SDC ones or because infrastructure will no longer support human operated vehicles.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Do you think that option will remain?
> At some point that will prolly no longer be an option once it gets too expensive to drive ones own car because of the high cost of insurance for human operated. Or city/state/federal governments may outright tax the human operated vehicles out of existence in favor of the SDC ones or because infrastructure will no longer support human operated vehicles.


I think you said the operative word...'infrastructure'. I think there's going to have to be a serious upgrade in our roads and highways for SDC's to be fully efficient. Can we afford all this? Will the public AND private sector have to contribute and cooperate to make this work?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

just_me said:


> *''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
> By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...it's called the bus. How original.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

just_me said:


> *''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
> By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


No seats ?
Standing room only ?
Not very safe is it ?
Try that with college drunks.
Looks like an overcrowded rolling elevator.



Brooklyn said:


> But flying planes are coming by 2019 they said... why are they still building buses?


Suggested Reading regarding " Flying Planes".


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

just_me said:


> *''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
> By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


This is just a Jeepnee people in Western Society are not going to utilize something like this. I sure as **** wouldn't. I'd walk before I enter this death-trap


----------



## Iuber (Jan 22, 2016)

RedANT said:


> I'd gladly sacrifice my Uber "earnings" to sit on the side of the road and watch this roll by...


LOL, ff.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

RedANT said:


> I'd gladly sacrifice my Uber "earnings" to sit on the side of the road and watch this roll by...


Now imagine this ^^

On the parking lot freeways of LA or SF.

At the height of rush hour.....

edit : just zoomed in on the pic.

O.M.F.G. ppl are actually STANDING UP in there....

Seeing one of those death traps right turning into a bike lane... getting hit by the typical aggro SF bicyclist.. .

Imagine the carnage to the sardines on board....



TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a bus. My congrats to Toyota for developing a 100 year old invention!


No. It's not. You see, a bus has seats. This does not. 

The LyfUber customer rideshare base has been conditioned to be delicate, overly self-entitled, and/or cheap McScrooge pax @$$hats over these last 8 years. 

Now Uber expects them to continue doing just that---while standing up for hours on end in rush hour traffic? 

Looks like the cabbie (and Muni) industry can expect a big come back in the future. Because these transport vehicles actually had seats....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> Just remember every time you drove for Uber you helped program the new autonomous vehicles that will replace you. After all that is the one of the main sources that they use to gather information used to teach these things how to drive.


Considering the way I've seen most uber drivers drive around here that REALLY makes me want to stay away from the SDCs.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Every single SDC idea in the works today is being done for one reason only: to “sound good” so they can suck more investor dollars.

It is only us, the Uber/Lyft/taxi drivers who do this day in and day out who know everything it takes to run a transportation business. It is us who see thru the BS.

Maybe it’s a wise idea for any firm or PR outlet involved with SDCs to stay the hell away from UP


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Stupid Toyota sells the most number of ride share cars EVER here in Florida. Then they are going to shoot themselves in the foot by issuing this car? What a dumb company.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh yay I can stand up all the way to work. People would just ride a bus if that's what they wanted


----------



## hfreeman17 (Jan 4, 2018)

just_me said:


> *''Toyota is working with Uber and other partners to develop a new self-driving shuttle service. *
> By Johana Bhuiyan@JMBooyah Jan 8, 2018, 5:27pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


Shakespeare also wrote, "A bus by any other name is just as sweet."


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

pump pump pump dump this whole 3-5 years is ridiculousl

anyone who has any money at all will buy their own self driving cars

just supposed to pay 10-50$ everytime i want to venture outside the zip code or travel a mile or few huh? sounds brilliant for emergencies, surges during concerts and sports should be fun, yeah a monopoly on movement lets us video tape & track all your movements sounds fun too, think ill prefer my own

me thinks ill get the self driving golf cart fory neighborhood & a big boy toy for the long trips

they wont be able to ban cars or driving on publically paid for roads for decades plenty of cars from the 80s 90s on the road gonna take a while to replace ALL of them..

gonna ban motorcycles? what about my toys jets skis, boats? Rember I paid for this road you trying to ban me from although sure new gated private amazon company towns will be built where theyll ban cars


price keeps going down till even poor people can afford them too

for a completely level 5 or whatever the highest level will easily be worth the 20-50k package above retail i mean people pay 2000 for bs uconnect type tablets, you mean i can have an **** in the back & snort lines on my way to the concert? sold

theres also no possible way it will be cheaper in a 50+K car than paying 1960s-80s rates currently on 10+ year old 7Kish cars

no one AND i mean no one is going to buy or trust any uber tech, itlyl be one of the big autos or google, haha theyve pissed on millions of people & literally robbed 96% of the people who ever worked for them, they aint buying no uber branded car unless its 41% off retail lmao

eventually an open source zip code based app will be released where everyone can just use, where ratings WILL matter as the app only costs 7K to clone now with your own branding, women might not use it but men/friends/family will as you will set own rates & can white/black list who can even see or request you, you build your own clients thru word of mouth it gets down to 3 grand best believe I'll have my own branded gps pairing app available on all platforms...

theyve already lost 13+ billion

still lose 6.5+ million a day

broken pretty much every law known to man

refuse to do the only thing that matters

RAISE RATES to a nationwide minimum of $1.50 a mile & .25 a minute

SHOW approx miles & direction (N NE E S SE NW SW)
before driver accepts trip, so INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS can make informed decisions and provide the best most efficient service

AND everyone wins, is happy, & goes back to picking everyone up instead of playing these silly games

until then its F uber & everything it stands for

EVERY WEEK for years now ive given a couple dozen rides but pissed off and gave bad experiences to HUNDREDS

10% acceptance 200ish trips sent 20 accepted, 20+% waited & cancelled or drove by & cancelled because i dont and wont work for free, hundreds ignored thinking a driver 7 minutes away nope try again ghost car wait another 10 minutes

you wont win uber 96% fail the other 4'% corrupt your stupid childish greedy lying coersive blank contract location hiding system

play it like the ponzi scam / auto theft ring / 80% slavery app it is they only in it for the bail out or buy out for pennies on the dollar there is no possible way it can recoup the 13+ billion already lost

this company is worthless & everyone working there is worthless


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> LOL are those people actually standing? No seat belts or air bags? Looks like a rolling death trap. The people are squeezed in there like sardines. Looks very uncomfortable to have to stand up for the whole trip, not to mention dangerous with no safety or comfort features. You'd be more comfortable, and a lot safer on a regular city bus. But I guess that's what they gotta do to make their dumb model business work from a financial standpoint.


It's the very same lack of forethought that didn't consider regular passenger cars can not stand up to the same wear and tear that much heavier taxis are able to withstand. Where these people would normally be (maybe) standing in a packed to the gills bus, also much more sturdily built, they get the great idea to create this flimsy vehicle of death. lol I'm just waiting for comments about Uber's lack of addressing the many problems with GPS, unless their plan is for these death traps to only follow a very narrowly prescribed bus-like route that doesn't wander around apartment maze alleys to pick these lazy AHoles at their doors. They're going to have to be at a .... BUS STOP! It perfectly explains why cities are not better policing Uber: they look forward to not having to pay union bus wages and maintenance. Until this venture fails to make money and they have to be subsidized by the cities.



at-007smartLP said:


> pump pump pump dump this whole 3-5 years is ridiculousl
> 
> anyone who has any money at all will buy their own self driving cars
> 
> ...


Everything you're saying and more: as I'm predicting that Uber merely wants to supplant mass transportation (buses, maybe trains), they have no real intention to drive the truly wealthy around at all. That leaves a great deal of opportunity for someone to develop the very app of which you speak!


----------



## DeFazio (Jul 16, 2017)

LOL. Looks ridiculous


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Had to cancel on a Lyft passenger last night named 'Payroll' that wanted to be picked up at the Tweety Diamond Inn in a bad part of town. I wonder if Toyota's new e-pallette will pick him up or cancel the ride.
> 
> Mass transit is heavily subsidized. How long are investors going to let Silicon Valley burn capital?


Robots aren't supposed to discriminate. But they do. Picking up racial and gender bias from their coders.

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...bit-racist-and-sexist-biases-research-reveals


----------

